# Belgian draft horse logging!



## gink595 (Jun 20, 2009)

I got my first experience skidding logs with Draft Horses this morning. This is a pair of Beligan Horses, Daisy and Hazel. We only skidded a couple they are a new team and didn't want to work them to hard. This is there second time out. But there was a impressive amount of teams there today, some big oaks where skidded out nicely.


----------



## ak4195 (Jun 20, 2009)

Way cool!! Xtra ration of grain or alfalfa pellets for those beautifull gals.

More pics by chance?
ak4195


----------



## deeker (Jun 20, 2009)

Great post and pics. My dad wants to work with them!!!


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice. Did some work with horses over 30 years ago.. they can easily go places that modern machinery either could not go or would be seriously challenged. The amount they can pull would amaze most as well if they had never seen a working team.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Jun 20, 2009)

Sweet! 

Beautiful horses. The weight those animals can pull is amazing. I saw a pulling competition once. Man, that was impressive. Big horses in perfect physical condition.

In the real world, a working horse is just as impressive. I was actually quite impressed by the Mule Logger episodes. Those baby's were raring to go.


----------



## chip's-tree (Jun 20, 2009)

*always nice to see teams*

nice pics, I have not seen a team skidding in about 20yrs.


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 20, 2009)

BuddhaKat said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Beautiful horses. The weight those animals can pull is amazing. I saw a pulling competition once. Man, that was impressive. Big horses in perfect physical condition.
> 
> In the real world, a working horse is just as impressive. I was actually quite impressed by the Mule Logger episodes. Those baby's were raring to go.



I had to trim some drafts in Horseshoeing school, They were all huge; Biggest drafts I had ever been around. That is a sweet way to do some logging! Nice pictures!

Cody


----------



## Hoosierdaddy (Jun 22, 2009)

Where these guys out of Shipshwana? Nice looking horses though.


----------



## ShoerFast (Jun 22, 2009)

Very Impressive Gink!!!

More?

Trucks won over the years, but I see them coming back in more ways then one. 

Here are a couple of boyz that are all heart! 




Anyone interested in pulling compitition, give me a yell in January as there is a huge Mule and Draft pulling contest during the NWSS (National Western Stock Show)


----------



## ShoerFast (Jun 22, 2009)

tarzanstree said:


> I had to trim some drafts in Horseshoeing school, They were all huge; Biggest drafts I had ever been around. That is a sweet way to do some logging! Nice pictures!
> 
> Cody



Cody
+1 Nice rounded toe!

With a wish not to hi-jack the thread, for $0.02 cents, how would you rate these hoofs for a couple elk seasons of hard mountain work?

(they have become an inside joke with another member here that is also on another forum)


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 22, 2009)

Good looking team!

I gotta ask.... who's buyin'? LOL!

Ya can't give good timber away around here.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## billstuewe (Jun 23, 2009)

I found this picture on the internet a while back with this caption:

"POUND FOR POUND THEY ARE MORE POWERFUL THAN A HORSE.NOTE THE SIZE OF
THE HORNS.....WAS NOT AWARE ONE COULD BE DOMESTICATED AND TRAINED."

What will people think of????
Bill

(How do I get the picture into the post without it being an attachment?)


----------



## cowtipper (Jun 23, 2009)

billstuewe said:


> I found this picture on the internet a while back with this caption:
> 
> "POUND FOR POUND THEY ARE MORE POWERFUL THAN A HORSE.NOTE THE SIZE OF
> THE HORNS.....WAS NOT AWARE ONE COULD BE DOMESTICATED AND TRAINED."
> ...



sorry to say but its fake....

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/workmoose.asp


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 23, 2009)

cowtipper said:


> sorry to say but its fake....
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/workmoose.asp



This one is not fake though...crazy story!




It's a bird. It's a plane. No, it's a bull moose hanging by its antlers from an electrical power line in the middle of the Alaska wilderness.

In one of those only-in-Alaska stories that will shock even the sourest of sourdoughs, a trophy-sized bull moose was accidentally strung up in a power line under construction to the Teck Pogo gold mine southeast of Fairbanks. The moose apparently got its antlers tangled in electrical wire before workers farther down the line pulled the line tight about two weeks ago.

The moose was suspended 50 feet in the air when workers, recognizing something was wrong, backtracked and found it.


----------



## cowtipper (Jun 23, 2009)

One last post... sorry about hijacking the tread..

http://www.truthorfiction.com/rumors/d/deerpole.htm

Summary of the eRumor
A dead deer was found atop a power pole, allegedly in Baltimore. A customer called Baltimore Gas & Electric to report both the deer and a power outage. It was later discovered that the deer had been struck by a train and ended up lying atop the power pole. 


The Truth
Baltimore Gas & Electric says this service call never came to them and that there have been no incidents of dead deer on top of power poles.

There are several posts on the Internet that say the pictures are actually from Manitoba, Canada where many people saw the deer atop the power pole near the city of Headingly. Because the deer's back legs seem to have been mutilated, there are those who have speculated that something funny might be going on such as UFO activity. A local CBC TV affiliate launched an investigation into the deer story. A conservation officer speculated that since there were both railroad tracks and a deer trail nearby, the deer may have been struck by a train and landed on the pole. Scientists said, however, that if there had been the kind of impact to launch the deer 25-feet into the air, there would have been more obvious injury than missing portions of the back legs. One theory is that hoaxsters with a cherry picker put the carcass on top of the pole. No train engineers have reported a deer strike.


The Ithica Journal's Dave Henderson says there is another deer mystery in Delaware County, New York. A hunter is said to have found a 70-pound button buck wedged in a tree about 12-feet off the ground. A wildlife technician said the deer had been shot with an arrow but he had no idea how it got into the tree.



Cant' get the photos to download...

Sorrry again if I hijacked the thread :blob4:


----------



## billstuewe (Jun 24, 2009)

Cowtipper, I bet you told your kids there's no such thing as Santa Claus or Easter Bunny!!!


----------



## Oregon_Grown (Jun 26, 2009)

*Nice Pictures*

Very nice pictures! Thanks for sharing


----------



## LAH (Jun 28, 2009)

I love draft horses. Worked them first at 12. Gentle giants but very strong.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Jun 28, 2009)

billstuewe said:


> I found this picture on the internet a while back with this caption:
> 
> "POUND FOR POUND THEY ARE MORE POWERFUL THAN A HORSE.NOTE THE SIZE OF
> THE HORNS.....WAS NOT AWARE ONE COULD BE DOMESTICATED AND TRAINED."
> ...


Edit the post and remove one of the http:// tags. You have 2 in a row. You can only have one.


----------

